# Dog house bedding



## Bwana

Just wondering what everyone else uses for bedding in their doghouse?

I have a pup that is 7 months old now and she is kept in a large outdoor kennel with access to an insulated doghouse through a dog door leading into a non-heated shed. The doghouse has the L-shaped design with a removable panel for summertime use. She will be outside year-round.

At this point she is really enjoying chewing on the blankets we have put in the house for her bedding but if the chewing doesn't stop I am NOT going to keep buying blankets. Would straw be adequate or does that cause other problems. I had planned on putting straw down in the outside run for her to bed in but not sure if that would work in the house too or not.

Any thoughts?


----------



## KEN W

Man....I learned my lesson about blankets.I lost my GWP a few weeks ago.I think because he chewed old blankets,swallowed some and had a blocked intestine.Be was dead before I realized it.


----------



## dblkluk

Use cedar chip bedding. Alot easier and cleaner than straw.


----------



## brianb

Marsh grass hay is softer than straw. Pretty much universally praised from the people I know who use it.

I've heard different things about cedar from dust to the smell messing with a dog's nose. I've never used it though.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt

IMO shredded paper is the best. It retains heat as well as straw but much cleaner. I was fortunate that my father owned/managed a printing business so i had it whenever needed. However, my father retired and i don't get it quite as often. If you have connections to ge it, i recommend it highly. (not the glossy type ) I use straw mostly now. Straw retains heat very well but in warmer months can harbor bugs. (fleas etc) I don't think as much in winter months though.


----------



## houndsman

Use straw: a) It's cheap b) it has nice insulating qualities c) since it is cheap, I change it often to keep parasites down - just throw it away or burn it.

When filling the dog house in the winter, fill it all the way to the top. Tear the straw off the bail and shake it loose into the bedding area until the area is nearly full. Then, the dog(s) can burrow into it and it creates a warm bed.

Good Hunting.


----------



## always_outdoors

I would highly advise not to use straw for dog's bedding. Between insects, mold, dust, and foul smell it forms there are just better options out there.

I would recommend cedar chips. Great warmth and keeps insects out.

dblkluk was right on the money there.

I use blankets, but after reading Ken W. post, I think I will be switching out and go back to cedar chips.


----------



## hunter52

Where do you find ceder shavings or chips? I looked at Runnings (farm supply store) and i did not see any. thanks for the info


----------



## always_outdoors

Try Menards or Lowes in the landscaping section. Otherwise check with local nusery. I found the shavings in the bag were much cleaner.


----------



## ryanps18

Just got the new catalog for Lion Country supply yesterday. They sell it for $9.95 if I remember correctly. I am sure you can order it online as well.


----------



## gonehuntin'

I like Marsh Hay. There was a study done that found that cedar shavings can affect a dog's scenting ability. Or, you can just put one of those special heaters in it if needed.


----------



## Bwana

Thanks for the replys but I have one question, what exactly is "marsh hay?" Do you mean slough grass or is this something you can buy somewhere? That is a new one to me.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Last wintere I used the ceder shavings from Lion country suppply, the large compressed bail is enough for 2 dog houses.


----------



## Shu

I had used blankets but after almost losing my dog ($600 vet bill for surgery) from injesting it I won't do that anymore. Both my dogs have separate kennels in the mud room so I use a mat in their kennels.


----------



## gonehuntin'

Shu said:


> I had used blankets but after almost losing my dog ($600 vet bill for surgery) from injesting it I won't do that anymore. Both my dogs have separate kennels in the mud room so I use a mat in their kennels.


Same problem with carpet samples.


----------



## sevendogs

My dogs live outside a year around. For a long time, I used just hay, whcih is soft, cheap and easy to replace as needed. During last three years I use pieces of flooring carpet, remnants or used, but not too much worn out or dirty. I cut a piece exactly fit the doghouse floor and put it in. Dogs like it. When it beocmes dirty, I wash it and use it again or throw it out and place a new one.


----------



## mburgess

I've tried different types of bedding and feel cedar to be the best. I've seen advertisements in some of the dog magazines about long strips of cedar and I think this would by far be the best stuff, because the chips get kind of messy.


----------



## Bobm

If you build a properly insulated dog house you won't need any.

My dog house has a 1.5 inch of foam board insulation 2 3/4 sheets sandwiched between 3/8 plywood in the floor and all sides and in the top in the winter. Its very warm even in freezing temps

I have always felt that easier and cleaner than bedding


----------



## Jared Vergeldt

no offense Bob but don't think that would work here. I live in northeast SD which i'm guessing gets a bit colder in january than it does in georgia. But you are correct, my houses have 2-3 in. insulation in all walls, floor and roof and has a walk through wall to get out of wind. But in January when it is -10 degrees out for long periods of time, dogs would benefit from having some sort of bedding. As i mentioned before, check into shredded paper if you have a printing business near by. The paper is just like straw but cleaner.


----------



## mburgess

I think many people overestimate how much a dog needs in the winter. I inherited an insulated dog house with foam when my dog was younger. It was in rough shape but worked for awhile. I put a good deep bedding of cedar in it and my dog was rarely in it in the winter. Many times I saw him laying on the cold slab of concrete in very cold temps. Their bodies acclimate if they are kenneled outside. I built a new house without insulation just a very thick plywood and an internal compartment keeping wind out of the doorway and keep deep bedding of cedar chips in there and he is always in there during the cold days. When he comes out he is never shivering or looking cold. Wood is one of the best insulating materials there is, insulating your dog house is fairly overrated. A good bedding will do 10X more in my opinion. Others may disagree, but I've seen shorthaired breeds handle the cold up here as well with worse looking dog houses than mine with no real signs of being too cold.


----------



## ryanps18

I was talking to a guy that runs a kennel in Wisconson and he siad that the dogs use the houses more in the summer than they do in the winter. They can't stand the heat and hot sun but will put up with the cold with no problem. His kennel is blocked by the wind, I am sure that has a lot to do with it.

My dogs like to lay in front of the fireplace on a cold night and close to one of the A/C vents in the summer!

Who says you should not spoil your bird dog! HA!


----------



## fetchjake

I use grass hay for inside the dog house, but then wrap the kennel with canvas tarps to cut down the wind while also surrounding the outside with straw bales. Couple that with all the insulation I've got in there....and he's just fine.


----------



## Bobm

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =2;t=24703

theres a link to my dog house, I'm bobman on that site.

I have paper plans if anyone wants them send via PM a mailing address not a email address. Actaully send both because I'm going to try and scan them so I may be able to email them. The plans are very detailed and have a materials list, diagrams for making the cuts, and step be step assembly instructions. I was going to ask one of the MODs that knows their way around computers to see if I could mail them to him and then they could put them on the site for anyone to use. The design was for Minnesota, I know its alot colder in North Dakota than the beaches in tropical Minn in the winter :lol: :lol: :lol:

Unfortunately I'm a dumbass with computers so I have to get one of my kids to show me how to do that.

I redesigned the dividers so I have a set for summer which are shown in the pics.

Its gets down to the low single digits at night here in the winter but it always warms up during the day.

Foam insulation board sandwiched between 1/4 inch plywood I use 2 sheet of 3/4 in foam board is extremely warm. My dogs never sho any signs of being cold and I've stuck my hand in the house after they come out to see and its wrm in there.

I'm not advocating not puting bedding in ND though I don't live there and you guys know more about it than I ever will.

I bet that if you modified the design on these plans though you could find a thickness that would be adequate for any temps even there.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt

Well actually speaking to my vet in the past about this, she highly recommends insulated dog houses in this part of country. She said simply cuz of the wind, the insulation blocks it nicely. And granted, i too have seen my labs laying outside in the sun in mid winter but they are NOT at night. And i agree, dogs do acclimate to weather but i still like to think of my dogs longevity. When they are older i want them to be comfortable and avoid arthritis as much as possible. Too each their own. :wink:


----------



## ryanps18

That's a nice setup. The layout is simmilar to the box that I keep in the back of my truck. I use one of those wireless thermometers, I guled the trasmiter in the box and keep the reader in my truck. It gives me peace of mind for when it gets hot. It would give you an idea of how well your house stands up to a cold january night as well.

Anyone use those houndheaters? I like the idea and you would not have to mess with bedding at all.

My wife had me put new flooring in the house and I think the dogs will have to be outside this winter so I am looking into those hound heaters. They have a thermostate built in them so if the temp in the house drops below 35 degrees it kicks in. They say it will warm it too around 45to 50 degrees.

I want to get plans for a house big enough for me to sleep in as well. I told my wife if the dogs sleep outside then so do I.

She took my bluff and said thats fine be her!!. :******:


----------



## Kevin T

Cedar Chips work the best for me. I get a compressed bag at Wal Mart in the Pet section. It really repells fleas and ticks unlike straw and other grasses, plus he doesnt smell like a dog :wink: As for my doghouse, I use a 55 gallon plastic drum with the lid cut off. Just be sure to leave a 3" lip on one side to hold the cedar chips in.


----------



## Bobm

Jared, My dogs sleep inside on our couch nowadays but they are outside during the day


----------



## Jared Vergeldt

thanks for telling me bob-i really wanted to know. :wink: 
I was actually refering to mbrugess. And, i am truly not trying to offend anyone just giving my two cents. Hope i'm not coming off that way. If so..sorry :beer:


----------



## apeterson

my dog sleeps in the house at night also also... but I like bob have a very insulated house made out of 3" foam insulation with a sheet of sheet metal glued to it on both sides.... top and bottom are made of this too... I also added a heating pad... (about $100) seems to work really well.. my dog is not very smart and will not use his house if it has a door on. ( I bought one of those really nice 2 way doors) so I must make sure that the heater is on if it is below 20 degrees and the door is out of the wind.


----------



## wraphiap

Straw is the best material to use. I have never heard of a problem with mites but you can change the straw every two weeks each month depending on the dog. You can also mix in some pieces of cedar, not too much oil can be detrimental to the respitory track, to help control mites and other insects.


----------

